# Can I fit into a small frame TCR frame size?



## Beinn Bhreagh (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi, I have a opportunity (sweet deal) to rebuild a bike starting with a TCR Advanced SL O ISP (small size frame).
I am 176 cm tall with a 80 cm inseam. I ride a saddle height of 70.5 on my Giant OCR 1 (size medium)
The ISP on the proposed TCR is 70cm so the mast should be high enough accounting for the seat and mast adapter.
The stack and reach on my OCR 1 Med is 555/384 mm.
The stack and reach on my TCR Small is 535/374 mm.
Working out the hypotenuses of the stack/reach, I get 675 mm on the Med and 653 mm on the Small frame w both frame angles around 40 deg.

So the small frame is approx. 22 mm tighter than the medium frame.

I feel that am a little stretched out on the med frame w the existing 120 mm stem. The measured hypotenuse of the stack/reach is 800 mm.

Any ideas or suggestions on how to make this decision?

Sorry for the math,


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

Might be too small based on your height and inseam. Simply look this website and click What Is My Size. 

2015 Giant TCR Advanced SL 1 carbon road bike | Giant bicycles / Giant bikes UK | United Kingdom


----------

